# UK owners... Where do you get your mantids?



## MooSmoo (Jul 14, 2008)

I love mantids but I find it hard to find them in the UK, usually its down to pure luck that the local reptile shops may have a couple in, or eBay but im not a huge fan of ordering them off there.

Anyone in the UK know of any sites / places with a decent selection of mantids or is that just how it is over here?

Thanks.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not from the U.K., but Ian is. insectstore.com


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

exotic pets great site...

and the most inportand:

classefieds


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.metamorphosis.zookeepers.co.uk/...es/Page1264.htm


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've heard lots of bad things about exotic pets.

I get them from forum members/breeders. Keep watching the classifieds and you'll find what your after.

There's nothing wrong with ebay too. I buy and sell on there. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I've heard lots of bad things about exotic pets.I get them from forum members/breeders. Keep watching the classifieds and you'll find what your after.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with ebay too. I buy and sell on there. It's perfectly fine.


hmm i notice ther al wild cought tho... i would only buy suplies from then not living animals.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I've heard lots of bad things about exotic pets.I get them from forum members/breeders. Keep watching the classifieds and you'll find what your after.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with ebay too. I buy and sell on there. It's perfectly fine.


ebay is where you get ripped off with guys only out to make the most money they can..i would stay away form ebay..but that's just me..i would rather buy from off a respectable breeder


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 15, 2008)

I got all my stuff from exotic-pets.co.uk - from the enclosure to the false plants to the feeder insects to the mantid itself - and in my own experience the service was great. Everything got to my house promptly and in good condition, and the mantid arrived without even a scratch (and was captive bred). The lady who runs the company even had the courtesy to give me a call when one of the items I ordered wasn't in stock to recommend possible alternatives. Others may have had bad experiences, but mine was nothing but good.


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> hmm i notice ther al wild cought tho... i would only buy suplies from then not living animals.


eBay or Exotic Pets?



macro junkie said:


> ebay is where you get ripped off with guys only out to make the most money they can..i would stay away form ebay..but that's just me..i would rather buy from off a respectable breeder


I agree with you there, but there are a few people that are decent.



Joe Caruso said:


> I got all my stuff from exotic-pets.co.uk - from the enclosure to the false plants to the feeder insects to the mantid itself - and in my own experience the service was great. Everything got to my house promptly and in good condition, and the mantid arrived without even a scratch (and was captive bred). The lady who runs the company even had the courtesy to give me a call when one of the items I ordered wasn't in stock to recommend possible alternatives. Others may have had bad experiences, but mine was nothing but good.


Thats good to here, I have never ordered from them so I don't have any room to speak. I had just heard that it seemed like she messed people about.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 15, 2008)

If you want the best breeders pm Rob byatt (on this forum) or Graham smith through Metamorphosis


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with buying from E-bay. Most people who sell on there want positive feedback so they can continue selling easily. It's the same as buying from any web based shop.

Sometimes the cost of a species gets pushed up qiute high but this only tends to happen with the more desirable/comparatively rare species like Orchid mantis but this is more a sign of desirability than someone trying to rip you off (buy-it-now may be an exception)


----------



## shep1979 (Jul 15, 2008)

i buy and sell on ebay i have great feedback and lots of people coming back to me ,its a auction so people pay wot they are willing to pay ,so i dont see how people get riped off when its them doing the bidding


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 15, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> i buy and sell on ebay i have great feedback and lots of people coming back to me ,its a auction so people pay wot they are willing to pay ,so i dont see how people get riped off when its them doing the bidding


They wouldn't pay it if they knew the real value though


----------



## Ian (Jul 15, 2008)

As I see it, if people are happy to pay the price, then that's up to them. Even more so if it's on auction - you're not forcing anyone to pay.

I could say the same about going out an buying an iPod. I'd never pay the price that curry's sell them at, I always go direct to wholesalers or the manufacturer themselves. Same with mantids - some people shop "retail", and some people go straight to the breeders.

Yes, I often have mantids for sale, and lot less nowerdays. Although, there is a nice selection on display on my eBay store, www.insectstore.com/store

I can also reccomend Graham if you want to buy nymphs, got a lot of nice stock off him


----------



## mrblue (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> They wouldn't pay it if they knew the real value though


qft.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 15, 2008)

Ian said:


> I could say the same about going out an buying an iPod. I'd never pay the price that curry's sell them at, I always go direct to wholesalers or the manufacturer themselves. Same with mantids - some people shop "retail", and some people go straight to the breeders.


Exactly the point, ebay is for the money makers. Buying and selling is what this hobby is turning into, it's not how it should be !



Ian said:


> I can also reccomend Graham if you want to buy nymphs, got a lot of nice stock off him


What about me


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 15, 2008)

What about me  

your a great breeder too


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 15, 2008)

And great value for money too Rob :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 16, 2008)

There is buying and selling yea, but it's the same with nearly any industry/hobby. Although, being so niche, I guess it doesn't seem as "right".

Well I don't think I've ever bought anything off you Rob. (Correct me if I'm wrong...)

But okay, you as well


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ian said:


> Well I don't think I've ever bought anything off you Rob. (Correct me if I'm wrong...)


Not sure why you never get your stock from me, but when you first started keeping mantids you used to ask me for advice on how to breed and rear different species


----------



## Christian (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't mind Rob, you know hat nothing is so hard as man's ingratitude... :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jul 16, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Not sure why you never get your stock from me, but when you first started keeping mantids you used to ask me for advice on how to breed and rear different species


In that case, I've probably bought from you many a time


----------



## harryallard (Jul 19, 2008)

bugsuk.co.uk

its a great site

and macrojunkie's site ofc


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 19, 2008)

harryallard said:


> bugsuk.co.ukits a great site
> 
> and macrojunkie's site ofc


only peacocks in stock


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2008)

I've bought tons of mantids from Rob, every one of them perfect.


----------

